# Blingee Pics



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 22, 2007)

Not sure if theres already a thread like this. But I was really bored and decided toaddsome stuff toa photo. Anyone got some?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi that's a really cute picture. What program did you use? I'd love to do some of my Babies.

Thanks 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 22, 2007)

Blingee.com

Its not the best in the world but its free


----------



## Roxie (Jul 22, 2007)

which link do you use ??


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG I tried 3 times to make one, and I still couldn't do it. I'd get half way done then I'd loose it. It did look cute though.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool! I like that alot. Will have to try it sometime.


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL! Too fun..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 23, 2007)

HaHa, nice pic! I have to do this, soon!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## ellissian (Jul 25, 2007)

Heres another site to use too

http://www.pikipimp.com


----------



## marce (Jul 25, 2007)

Very cute!:biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 25, 2007)

I think I over did the bling slightly, lol


----------



## ellissian (Jul 25, 2007)

And I just had to make one for Milly. 





Overdone bling again!


----------



## monklover (Aug 1, 2007)

Roxie:





Buddy:


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Aug 11, 2007)

it's bunny!






Add Glitter to your Photos


----------



## lurch_1987 (Aug 12, 2007)

this is my ethan hes my new baby !!!



and this is my charlie boy


----------



## Crazyt123 (Aug 12, 2007)

Rudy


][img=http://image.blingee.com/images12/content/output/2007/8/13/112246916_9dbce568.gif[/img]




(I cant get it on here any other way then that^ how do I get it to theactull pic do I need to upload it on photobucket?)


----------



## ellissian (Aug 13, 2007)

*Crazyt123 wrote: *


> Rudy
> 
> 
> ][img=http://image.blingee.com/images12/content/output/2007/8/13/112246916_9dbce568.gif[/img]
> ...


Thats what I did, saved it in my documents then uploaded to photobucket.


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 15, 2007)

My little Princess Fin :






Build your own Blingee


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Myspace Glitter Graphics


----------



## Roxie (Aug 17, 2007)

I had to make one of roxie


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 17, 2007)

Make custom Glitter Graphics


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## blackdutch (Aug 22, 2007)

Now that's one blingin' bunny.


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's Butter... gettin' his glam on  (If the code shows up...I hope it doesn't turn out too big) 

Hope this works! 

(Ahaha....I always seem to make him look like a girl..... But hey! He has "Whatchu talkin' bout'? ' eyebrows. That's gotta count for something, ne? ) 


EDIT: It seems to not have worked :? Here's a link to it, failing that. 

http://blingee.com/blingee/view/221...utterbaybeh&offset=0&content=Glitter-Graphics

I hope this one works, at least *Crosses fingers*


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Roxie (Aug 26, 2007)

Diana, i hope you fdont mind. I uploaded butter on photo bucket so everyone could se his cuteness


----------



## horselvrkc (Sep 5, 2007)

Myspace Glitter Graphics



LOL theres Riley with his mustache!!

" ALT="">


----------



## misplacedfarmgirl (Sep 5, 2007)

<a href="http://blingee.com/blingee/view/24010616-bun-luv" target="_blank" title="Myspace Glitter Graphics"><img alt="bun luv" border="0" height="72" src="http://image.blingee.com/images14/content/output/2007/9/5/161945891_b081442b.gif" title="bun luv" width="90" /></a><br /><a href="http://blingee.com" target="_blank" title="Myspace Glitter Graphics"><font size="2">Myspace Glitter Graphics</font></a><br /><br />


----------



## we3pnuts (Sep 5, 2007)

Since her name is Diamond, I over did it on them and I always say"Diamonds are a girls best friend". Plus she's little miss priss that thinks she has it all (well...she does but don't tell her that ) :biggrin2:


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a few, that i've made


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 3, 2007)

This would have been awesome for the Halloween Contest! Awesome job! Look at 

those eyes:shock:!


----------

